# Look what I have made.



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

$150 a set plus shipping. Approx $15 to the US, $20 to Canada and $50 to the UK.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

i assume there is supposed to be a pic in this post.


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

yep, photos fixed.


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

Lots of interest in more sets... I can do it if you need a set. The CNC program is stored and I can cut more if needed.


----------



## eighty6jetta (Oct 10, 2006)

damn i just bought the legit stuff from germany for 330 cdn shipped to my door


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

Bummer, I could do them for a 1/2 of that price.


----------



## VWrUS (Nov 12, 2006)

Whats up with the pics again??


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

I don't know, I will fix them tonight???


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

Pictures fixed (again)???


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

One set left.


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

I have one set left, boxed and ready to ship.


----------



## mk3 yeti (Apr 1, 2009)

jman said:


> I have one set left, boxed and ready to ship.


 Could i just buy the lowers as i have a new set off vw body mounts, how much to uk please?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

What mounts are these for?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

CDJetta said:


> What mounts are these for?


 mounting syncro rear suspension on a mk2/mk3


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

:thumbup:


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

TBT-Syncro said:


> mounting syncro rear suspension on a mk2/mk3


hello there - i recognize this thread is very very old but i would really LOVE to get a set of these mounts for my mk2 syncro haldex project. i have cash in hand if u could run a set off


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I would also be interested. Ready to paypal.


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

ready to buy as well


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*good idea*

I think these would sell better now as more people are interested in AWD swaps i would also be interested in a set.


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

yes I'm in he market for a set as well.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I sent a PM to jman. He responded that he is too busy to make another batch.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

My buddy bought a set of these when he was making them and they look great. Too bad he isn't making them anymore, and I bought his last set of the originals.


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## olivier_vw (Jan 14, 2007)

*If interest*

Hi. I was drawing for friends of mine yesterday when I found this thread. I drawn a quick sketch to real dimension. If enough people would want a set, it could be interesting to start a small production. Keep in mind that this is a sketch, improvement will be made if anybody would like to help. Don't fill my inbox, just write here to know if it could be a good idea to carry this project.

Thank you,


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

:thumbup: I have paypal ready if you go ahead with production!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

These have been on the back burner for some time but if I can get my hands on a set , ill machine them for the community.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

It isn't hard to get a hold of a set it is just a matter of paying $400.... my finger is hovering on the trigger but I am going to wait a couple months to see if anyone fabs them first.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

They show up on here every once in a blue. Ive sold 2 sets on here for $220 each


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

raddo said:


> They show up on here every once in a blue. Ive sold 2 sets on here for $220 each


i am ready to buy


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

I don't have any more sets myself but just keep checking, they will pop up eventually.


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

raddo said:


> I don't have any more sets myself but just keep checking, they will pop up eventually.


I've been checking for about a year now. 

I am trying to get my hands on a set so that I can get them measured and put into a drawing for cutting. That way anyone who needs it can locate a shop to do it for them.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Go on German eBay there is always a set on there


----------



## olivier_vw (Jan 14, 2007)

*Final Proto*

Hi. I finally took time to finish the drawing and I assembled it in paper. It seems to fit good. I changed the design to simplify assembly. The final prototype will be laser cut next week. This is for my syncro project, but if people would like to have a kit, I could do a little production of 5/10 or more if needed. Just show your interest on this post and I'll see how many I'll laser cut. 

Thank you,


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## khemiicalz (Mar 25, 2009)

im in pending final price


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

I'll take a set


----------



## olivier_vw (Jan 14, 2007)

*Finally*

Laser came in today after a longer delay than usual. I'm only missing the "wedge" part to finish the prototype. The top plate is made out of 3/8'' steel to match the thickest part of the OEM. The bottom is 1/4''steel. I'll keep you posted when I'll make the final test fit. I had acces to powerflex bushing to do the design, but I'm guessing it will work with OEM bushing to. Feel free to comment if you find flaw in the design, now is the time to make changes. Hope you like it.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

That looks really good. I am definitely in, let me know when you want $ :thumbup:


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)




----------



## 636glx (Jul 17, 2007)

khemiicalz said:


> im in pending final price


me too :thumbup:


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

I am very interested also - I only have passat upper plates and no lower locking plate for my syncro/haldex project. please suggest a price so we can ante' up my good friend! I am assuming you'd ship to a lowly canadian vw refugee address?  Province = Nova Scotia, and there are a few syncro projects up here which may be interested in a set also.


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

Seriously, I want a set of these, as soon as possible.


----------



## olivier_vw (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi. Sorry for the long delay, I never taught this was such a needed part. My shop is actually full right now and I use these project to level out the production between projects. I have put this back in the priorities to fast track prototyping and production.

The product will look something like so:

Laser cut plates
CWB certified welder will do the assembly 
Necessary hardware
And probably, SSP6 sandblast and black powder coat

I’ll put a list down to make sure I don’t fab to much or bypass anyone. I’ll start with the first 5 ASAP.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Thank you,


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

Put me down for #1

Steve


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

If you'll post too the UK put me down for number two!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

olivier_vw said:


> Hi. Sorry for the long delay, I never taught this was such a needed part. My shop is actually full right now and I use these project to level out the production between projects. I have put this back in the priorities to fast track prototyping and production.
> 
> The product will look something like so:
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

I'll buy two if it means they'll get done faster


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

Well that'd be 5... where do I pay?


----------



## olivier_vw (Jan 14, 2007)

*Finally*

I just got all the parts welded together this evening. This is the final look. I'll try it on an actual car within a few days, and I'll start putting the first 5 set in production. The final parts will be black powdercoated, with all the necessary hardware. 




I'm glad to tell that Unix Performance will distribute the parts, to ease the purchasing, shipping and tech support. You'll be able to buy Powerflex bushing in a package with the mouting plates.

https://www.facebook.com/unixperformanceinc

Thank you so much, sorry for the delay again...


Oliver


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks good, 

Any sort of eta? 
As I'm waiting for them now 

And I wonder how much the price will be inflated now they're being distributed by a company.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Gary_808 said:


> Looks good,
> 
> And I wonder how much the price will be inflated now they're being distributed by a company.


Agreed, but I will buy them regardless.


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

JamesS said:


> Agreed, but I will buy them regardless.


I will as well to be honest lol!


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

how soon can i get a set, I'm ready to install my rear end


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Any news on these?


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

Same question here...


----------



## olivier_vw (Jan 14, 2007)

*5 first pair*

Hi. The first five pair will be welded and powdercoated within a week or two. They will be avalaible trought Unix Performance website. The laser parts have arrived and the parts not welded are back from the powdercoat.

Thank you so much,


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

olivier_vw said:


> Hi. The first five pair will be welded and powdercoated within a week or two. They will be avalaible trought Unix Performance website. The laser parts have arrived and the parts not welded are back from the powdercoat.
> 
> Thank you so much,


How much are they going to go for? I definitely agree with others that using unix to distribute is going to add unnecessary cost when you could just sell them to us directly in a less finished form... I personally don't need them powder-coated or even welded for that matter. 

Either way thanks for putting the work in to get them to this point it will save me some hassle in buying from overseas. :thumbup:

Please post in this thread when they are going to be listed for sale since I would hate to miss out on the first batch after waiting.


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

i want one of these first 5x sets, please. i also agree with the "sell direct to the roving hoards" aspect too... pocket more of that cash for yourself, while making us just as happy!

nice job.


----------



## mk1motorsport (May 30, 2007)

I'll take a set.........Can someone please let me know how to order a set!!!! :thumbup:

David


----------



## mk1motorsport (May 30, 2007)

mk1motorsport said:


> I'll take a set.........Can someone please let me know how to order a set!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> David



*****Can someone give me an answer on this ^ :banghead:

Thank you
David


----------



## olivier_vw (Jan 14, 2007)

*Plate 4WD*

Hi. Good news, the 5 first pairs are fully assembled. The pictures were taken at the powdercoat shop on saturday. They will be available through UNIX PERFORMANCE (https://www.facebook.com/unixperformanceinc) Wednesday of this week. You can contact the shop for pricing and other questions.

Thank you for you patience,


----------



## olivier_vw (Jan 14, 2007)

*Finally Ready*

Finally ready.


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

Has anybody acquired a set yet?


----------



## olivier_vw (Jan 14, 2007)

*Synchro*

First five set are sold. We will redo a few set if their is enough interest.

Thank you,


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Ughhh I was planning on calling but didn't get around to it yet. I am willing to put a deposit down for the next run...


----------



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

*More?*

Round 2? Are you making more?


----------



## Jhop (Nov 28, 2014)

MancusoGTI8v said:


> Round 2? Are you making more?


I am in for round 2 as well. can anyone comment on fit?


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

I want to buy some also. :wave:


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mine have reached customs in england...


----------



## Ascendmtrwerks (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm in
Where to put down a depo


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Got mine today. Would never do business with Unix again. Im pretty sure Remi lied to me about sending them back in December and having them get lost in the mail etc. Total BS, but pretty typical of Quebec businesses to be sleazy. I don't mind the delay but I don't appreciate his bull****, you never should have distributed these through Unix what a horrible vendor.


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

I admit they were hard work, I asked and asked again about them they wouldn't let me put a deposit down or anything, then when I finally managed to secure a set I asked for postage cost they gave me an estimate even though I asked them to get a sure price, turns out they priced it far to cheap and they sent it by land... Canada to uk by land takes 3 months! I'd I've paid the extra tbh they'd told me they were sent and I kept pestering for a tracking number until the admitted they were having hassle getting them sent.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Gary_808 said:


> I admit they were hard work, I asked and asked again about them they wouldn't let me put a deposit down or anything, then when I finally managed to secure a set I asked for postage cost they gave me an estimate even though I asked them to get a sure price, turns out they priced it far to cheap and they sent it by land... Canada to uk by land takes 3 months! I'd I've paid the extra tbh they'd told me they were sent and I kept pestering for a tracking number until the admitted they were having hassle getting them sent.


I'm very confident that Remi blatantly lied to me and gave me a story about sending a set earlier and them being 'lost in the mail'. What happened was they oversold them and then lied to the people who didn't get in on the original run while the produced more. Very sleazy, especially considering a lot of us would be fine with waiting if we were told the real story.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

Oliver should set up an eBay store, or retail them through an online resource like Big Cartel.


----------



## Ascendmtrwerks (Nov 3, 2010)

Picked these up but decided to get rid of car
Looking to get what I paid for them. Never installed. Pm me if anyone wants them


----------



## steve.cage (3 mo ago)

Old Post I realize, anyone out there making these still? would love to get a set.


----------



## steve.cage (3 mo ago)

If I go through the trouble of getting these drawn up, and figure out fabrication, would anyone like a set?


----------



## steve.cage (3 mo ago)

I have a syncro rear end and Passat Mounts
does anyone know the dimensional differences between these and a MK2 mount? I could have this drawn up today and out for manufacture if I know these numbers


----------

